# vararam and jba mids



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I searched for a while now and saw some good things and bad things about the two. I have a k&n intake system with the iat breakout harness with a better iat sensor installed on the top of the filter. I like the look orf the vararam a lot more and heard that I can gain a tenth or two off my 1/4 mile over my k&n. Would it be worth changing to the vararam? Also I cant afford long tubes, so I also read that jba catless mids would help out for a good 10 rwhp then a tune to get rid of the cel. I did a 13.0 at 107 with just k&n,x pipe, slp lm mufflers and street tires. Do you guys think that going with a vararam,jba mids and a tune would put me in mid 12's? I want the svede intake but that extra 100+ dollars over the vararam I could put toward the mids. Thanks for any help.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you're looking for better times pick up a used pair of 17" wheels and some drag radials for the track. The 60' will cut more time than anything. If I was going to go catless mids I'd just take the cats off and have pipes welded in. For the money going catless on a stockish car isn't going to do much and certainly not 10HP. It's also going to take more than that to hit mid 12s


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

My 60fts right now are a consistant 1.9 but what do you think I could get them down to with say a nitto nt555r? Heard they will fit the stock wheels in a 275, also they are soft but not too soft so if I wanted to just dd them for the most part I could. Plus my front tires are crap right now so I could just swap the rear ones to the front and just put the nittos on to replace them. So you think maybe just a tune and son DR's? For a good drop oin times.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

Realisticly, if I do end up getting the svede or vararam then add a dyno tune to it, would I notice a decent difference over the k&n kit? Like I said before, I really like the look of the ORCAI and from what I have heard are the best intakes out there for power on our cars.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup. An intake and a tune can pick you up some decent HP and really helps with dig racing due to cooler air and less restriction. The 555R's are a decent tire. The NT05R's are even better


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

Are the nt05 street tirre any good? I only track it a few times out of the year and DD it til I put it away in late october.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The NT05 is supposed to be a top performing street tire. The main difference between the NT05 and NT05R is the R has a softer rubber compound and wouldn't be a very long mileage street tire. I was at the Hotrod Magazine Power Tour today in Muskegon MI and talked to the Nitto reps about these tires. I'm looking at trying the NT05R the next time I pick up a pair of tires for the strip and a set of 4 NT05s for every day when my Firestone WideOvals wear out. Then when I go to the track the DRs will look just like the front tires.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm going crazy, I really want an OTRCAI. But have a guy by me who will dyno tune my car with intake and exhaust for 350. So I'm kinda torn, thinking of saving and getting the OTRCAI then a tune cuz I really dont like my k&n hot air intake.


----------

